# My Non-body-part Stud Story



## Goldenrod (Jul 7, 2021)

Reprinted from the Whizzer National Newsletter.

                                                               My Non-body-part Stud Story

                                                                                  By Ray Spangler



       During an E-bay browse, I had a moment of weakness and bought a set of NOS Whizzer bags that had a gentle, but moist, history. The plastic fringe was intact but the bendable feet on each dome had rusted off. Handling of the bags resulted in dome studs “raining” onto the floor. All of them were weak and gray from corrosion and rust. I fixed the straps and reluctantly ordered a replacement stud for each one on the bags. Now $7 for 50 dome replacements isn’t going to break the bank, but clearing the old slots in the leather and gluing the feet until I could bend them from inside the bag took several days. Remember that the studs were originally pounded through a flat piece of leather before it was sewn together with the other pieces. A knife cleared the old slots quickly but there are so many of them. I copied the old design so little thinking or skill was required.

      My learn-by-doing has left me proud and appreciative of the original makers of the bags. All Whizzer accessories are like gifts for my bikes. Accessorizing has always been a hobby for the “Gentler Gender” so maybe my bangle-loving tenancy is aided by a reduction in testosterone. Maybe I should dial-up the number of gifts I give to my wife and stay away from my herd of iron mistresses? Fortunately, all of this questionable behavior is hidden in the dark area of my basement.

      I could remodel my Whizzer area in the style of an eighteen-century bordello: lots of red velvet, mirrors on the ceiling, a piano player, etc. All my Whizzers are dusted off and sitting there in a long row. They are always smiling and very attentive.

      I’m not sure that this story of true love will get past the proof reader. You can’t take a Whizzer out for dinner but, wait a minute. Now there is outside seating and I wouldn’t need to put a mask on the fork spring. A Whizzer will never leave her bag at the restaurant so that we have to drive 40 miles back to get it. I have two Whizzers in the bedroom but they don’t keep me warm in the winter. I keep forgetting that they are all male bike Whizzers. That cools my ardor.


----------



## Boris (Jul 8, 2021)

Wrong room! The Grip Groping Group meets two doors down on the left.


----------



## vincev (Jul 9, 2021)

Boris said:


> Wrong room! The Grip Groping Group meets two doors down on the left.



I'm following you.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 10, 2021)

I am in the shower room.  Oops, I dropped the soap.


----------

